# ports phpMyAdmin



## costanzom (Dec 15, 2011)

I install phpmyadmin with ports in one jail:

`make -C /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin install clean`

and I have return this error....


```
===>  Installing for phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/suphp - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/ctype.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mysql.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/session.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/filter.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/mbstring.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/bz2.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/openssl.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-suphp-3.3.9.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pdf.so - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/pdf.so in /usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib
===>   pecl-pdflib-2.1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   pecl-pdflib-2.1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   pecl-pdflib-2.1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626/gd.so - found
===>   pecl-pdflib-2.1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   pecl-pdflib-2.1.8 depends on shared library: pdf.8 - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for pdf.8 in /usr/ports/print/pdflib
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> PDFlib-Lite-7.0.4p4.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.pdflib.com/binaries/PDFlib/704//PDFlib-Lite-7.0.4p4.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://www.pdflib.com/binaries/PDFlib/704/PDFlib-Lite-7.0.4p4.tar.gz:[/url] Connection refused
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles//PDFlib-Lite-7.0.4p4.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/PDFlib-Lite-7.0.4p4.tar.gz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /var/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/print/pdflib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/print/pdflib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/print/pecl-pdflib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
[158] jmantis01:/usr/local/www #
```
Help me..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2011)

It should work. The first ftp link works fine for me. It may be a temporary glitch. If you keep getting 'connection refused' you may have a network/firewall/proxy problem.


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Exact same problem for me! I'm very new to all this. That being said I was extremely hesitant to post but at a glance it looks like there are files not available from the FTP site. I browsed over manually on another computer to verify the files the install was looking for and they are not present. Please excuse me if I am using the wrong terminology for this platform.

Thanks,

J


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Still no success. Tried downloading the file from the http site, burned to a cd, mounted the cdrom, did a pkg_add and gives error of "+CONTENTS: not found in archive"...and at the end "not an archive?". Tried doing a fetch command and get "connection refused". Running out of options, can anyone help?


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Got it! DutchDaemon was right about the firewall. costanzom you may need to add the proxy server to access the http files. The ftp site doesn't have the files we need to install phpmyadmin. 

Checkout this link to add your proxy: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1801


----------

